# Network issues



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 15, 2003)

As some of you may have noticed, there have been some access problems today.  The problem is with a router at our datacenter (or, the place that holds the box that this site is stored on for those who want it in english n not geek) 

I've been assured that the problem is being looked into and that a resolution will be in place soon to restore stability.

My appologies for the inconvenience and thanks for your patience.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 16, 2003)

Fire whoever's in charge of the Internet!


----------

